# mantis not eating



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 5, 2005)

My female African Mantis has not bothered with her food. I have tried to feed her a cricket, but she has ignored it. She stays on the top of the container and has never come down to eat since the day I got her (4 days ago). Does anyone have any advice on what I should do?


----------



## Joe (Jun 5, 2005)

usually mantids stop eating for a few day before they molt and they also usually stay in one spot. she is probably gonna molt.

Joe


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 6, 2005)

Sometimes after being shipped and traveling, the insect can be under stress. This might cause them to not eat for awhile.

Also, as Joe said, she may be ready to molt.


----------

